# Lower Bowl Series X-ray???



## arrrgh (Jul 26, 2002)

What does this involve?? I have to schedual one. I believe the nurse said its the one where I drink the barium, not the enema. Can anyone tell me what to expect before I schedual this???Sara


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi SaraA couple of months ago I had an Upper GI w/small bowel. I was very nervous, but it was not that bad. I had to drink a few sips of barium (yuck)I also had to drink these things that were like pop rocks (the candy) they fizzed in my mouth and I had to wash them down with water. The fizzy things put a ton of air in your stomach so they can see the x-ray better, then I had to lay on this rotating table for the doctor to take some x-rays then a few more sips, and a few more x-rays, I did this a few times, then the doctor left and I had to hurry up and finish the barium. After that the nurse came by every half an hour and took an x-ray. They had to wait until the barium moved all the way through my small bowel before I could leave. When all was done it lasted about 2 hours. I hope this helps you a little, this test was not as bad as a colonoscopy, so don't worry you'll be fine.







Kris


----------



## arrrgh (Jul 26, 2002)

Kris- Thanx. I was confused because on WebMD they refer to the lower Bowel stuff as the Barrium Enema. But the nurse said I would be drinking stuff, and then the doctor wrote Lower Bowel Series X-ray on the paper, so I don't know if he meant the enema or the drinking. The drinking i may do. The enema I will not. At least not at this time. My symptoms are under control enough that I do not feel the humiliation and pain would be worth while for that test!Sara


----------

